# Any pro/elite level cyclists out there?



## mrob239 (Nov 9, 2009)

If anyone on these forums is a pro or elite level cyclist or if somebody knows one who uses these forums can you pm me? 

Very random, but I have several questions that are plaguing me!!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

why not just post your questions? there are a lot of guys and ladies who know their stuff around here...


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm the most professional elitist you'll ever meet. Ask me anything...go ahead !


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

I own my cat 5 group. What's up?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

You can ask me whatever you want.
I'm elite alright, just can't ride too fast......


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I once briefly carried water bottles for some fast chicks...


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Define pro? I was told by a photographer that if you got paid at all that makes you a pro.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> I once briefly carried water bottles for some fast chicks...


I like to follow fast chicks.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Ha, not a single pro response yet. 

No worries, I'm a part of the majority, professional opinions professed profoundly.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Ask me seriously.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

shabbasuraj said:


> Ask me seriously.


very well then, shabbasuraj, mind if I sit down? Good, thank you; Look, I'd like to ask you a few questions if that'd be okay with you?......


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

There is at least one responder above who has a small collection of bright shiny things.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I've lived and raced with too many of them...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

If I were a pro (title of my next book?) I would be living a monastic lifestyle 
on a mountaintop somewhere in the North of Spain studying the Zen of Cycling 
and wouldn't clutter my mind with the noise on the RBR forums.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

mtbr seems to have a few pros that stop in once in awhile. try there. a lot of similarities in lifestyle and training exist between road and mtb racing at elite levels.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

Andrea138 said:


> I once briefly carried water bottles for some fast chicks...


At first I thought you carried water bottles for fat chicks. That confused me.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I can already tell you the answer... It's 42.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

*??*



MaddSkillz said:


> I can already tell you the answer... It's 42.


42? Are you crazy! You'd have to be doped to the gills! 42...geez


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

42 is close but, I think 46 may be better for your needs. Maybe you don't know this...I'm kind of a big deal around here.  

On a serious note, the OP should feel free to ask questions, there are quite a few people around here that may have the answers that are being sought after.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

46? I give it a 41...but I can't dance to it...


----------



## Chris Anstey (Aug 4, 2010)

666 That is the answer.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> mtbr seems to have a few pros that stop in once in awhile. try there. a lot of similarities in lifestyle and training exist between road and mtb racing at elite levels.



Yeah, but they all smoke the reefer.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*This thread delivers.*

Better than I could've expected!


----------



## music (Dec 3, 2009)

rydbyk said:


> mtbr seems to have a few pros that stop in once in awhile. try there. a lot of similarities in lifestyle and training exist between road and mtb racing at elite levels.



The biggest similarity is that all the mount bike pros train on road bikes. For the most part, there skills on the mountain bike are already honed.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

cmdrpiffle said:


> very well then, shabbasuraj, mind if I sit down? Good, thank you; Look, I'd like to ask you a few questions if that'd be okay with you?......


[room darkens]


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Chris Anstey said:


> 666 That is the answer.


“Don’t get the 666 or you will go the hell.”

(Actual quote from a store-front church in Flushing, NY.)


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Actually, there are 2 pros on this board, that I know of. Maybe 3, if Sherpa is a pro (?)


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

and 3 is the magic number.


----------

